# Eastern/ southern suburbs



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi,

Do any Jo'burg dwellers know anything about Observatory, Bassonia or Northcliff suburbs?

Also, although the southern suburbs would be a slightly closer commute, they don't seem to have as much to offer - are we missing something?

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lavidarachel

Observatory. Older well established.Old money biggish houses, not up for sale on a regular basis
All the older suburbs have bus routes, parks and the roads were generally built solid.
Bassonia. generally new suburb i.e 30 years old, mid to upper class a little to south for me.
Northcliff. sensative answer coming your way. money starts at the top of the hill. the further down the hill , the less the class.Been around 40/50 years nice area close to some of the larger malls its got the bus route and postman.I live 9/10 km from their and no parks no postman and no bus route, our area is only 25 years old. let me know if you want any more info

mark


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Mark - so you would recommend Northcliff or Observatory? I like the sound of both, and do want to have some life around me and not be somewhere sterile (if that makes sense) Also, I have seen an awesome round house in Northcliff and a beautiful house in Observatory!


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lavidarachel

Hope you are not using google to check out the area as that big round house on northcliff hill is a water storage tank hahaha, however further down the ridge in roodepoort there is a big round house that looks like a ufo. i remember on one of your posts that hubbie was going to work near orange grove area. Check out edenvale,bedfordview. both suburbs have mid to high class and would be easy for hubbie to commute and close to eastgate. we have northgate eastgate westgate and southgate all large shopping centres 
mark


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

rooineckrsa said:


> Hi Lavidarachel
> 
> Hope you are not using google to check out the area as that big round house on northcliff hill is a water storage tank hahaha, however further down the ridge in roodepoort there is a big round house that looks like a ufo. i remember on one of your posts that hubbie was going to work near orange grove area. Check out edenvale,bedfordview. both suburbs have mid to high class and would be easy for hubbie to commute and close to eastgate. we have northgate eastgate westgate and southgate all large shopping centres
> mark


Haha! No - I've been looking on Private Property, Property 24 etc. 

We think that other half will either be at Lethabo or Grootvlei power stations. He knows he's going to have a commute whatever happens, it's just finding burbs that mean not trekking through middle of Jo'burg.

Rachel

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Racheal

Now i know i can assist
Best areas for you and hubbie would be in the brackenhurst, alberton area. fast and easy access to the freeways. Traffic all north bound in the am and visa versa pm.Travel time would be cut in half. Good municipality, ie well maintained suburbs parks curbs and generally lower crime stats.
Me thinks rates and taxes are a little lower than northcliff and you miss all the toll booths south bound.Did some work in meyersdale nature reserve, nice new area, bit pricey

mark


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Mark - that's great advice, given me loads to look at! We have a good rent allowance - 25,000 rand a month, which will mean we can get somewhere nice!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

lavidarachel said:


> Thanks Mark - that's great advice, given me loads to look at! We have a good rent allowance - 25,000 rand a month, which will mean we can get somewhere nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


For that you can get a mansion in those areas. Rent is cheap cheap there (in comparison to other suburbs).


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Saartjie said:


> For that you can get a mansion in those areas. Rent is cheap cheap there (in comparison to other suburbs).


Yep - the problem might be spending our allowance! Just had a look at a couple of sites and there isn't much around there that I like - so might go back to the original ones Mark suggested!x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Just a quick update! Been here just over a week, took your advice Mark and looked at the areas you suggested. Found 3 we love in Bedfordview, so just waiting for the security consultant from B&V to have a look at our 1st choice, so we can get the ball rolling! Thanks again


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Rachel
Been off line for a few days, somebody has to earn to pay the bills hahaha. any questions, through it at the team

mark


----------

